# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6.5 143 ELDX

## Taupohunter

I have two boxes of 100 6.5 143 ELDX that I would like to swap for 6.5 Berger 165 Classic hunters. No I will not sell them.

----------


## Kelton

135s?

----------


## Taupohunter

Oh poo....yes 135s

----------


## DBD

130gn Sierra Gamechanger if you intetested?

----------


## Taupohunter

No thanks. I already have 135 Bergers

----------


## DBD

> No thanks. I already have 135 Bergers


All good, if you don't come right let me know. I'll buy them 2 boxes for a good price.

----------


## Taupohunter

Will do. The moment I secure 2 boxes of 135s I will part with these

----------


## kuntzy

reloading direct is showing them in stock but i couldnt add to cart so maybe a glitch, you could always check with them just in case?

https://reloadingdirect.co.nz/shop/r...erger-bullets/

i have a pack of the 140gr vld hunter in 6.5mm if that would help

----------


## tetawa

All outlets who back ordered can't be far off new Hornady stock if not already pre-sold.

----------

